# Happy Birthday Dotty!



## CrazyComputerMan

Happy Birthday Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

🎂 Happy Birthday! 🎉🎁


----------



## Johnny b

Happy Birthday


----------



## Cookiegal

I think Dotty deserves a new thread every year so I've moved these three posts from last year's thread.

Happy Birthday and Best Wishes to you Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

Happy Birthday, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Birthday Sweet Cheeks! ;-)

Let's make sure @dotty999 can find it, too!


----------



## Blackmirror

21 again 😉happy bd old friend xxx


----------



## managed

Happy Birthday Dotty 🎂


----------



## dotty999

I am so touched by all your lovely posts, I cant thank you enough xxx


----------



## RT

Though I know you are [_Error 404 - age not found_] years young, I hope you had a good day day and did all the things you wanted to do like [_Error 404 - activity not found_] over the entire weekend!
Though you have said you stopped having birthdays, I still wish you a Happy [_Error 404 - birthday not found_] x


----------



## TechGuy

Happy Birthday, Dotty!


----------

